# Sweden,Norway,Denmart 21.07



## SwedenBettor (Jul 21, 2008)

Kalmar not to win against Malmo @2.30
Aik to win against Ljung.....


----------



## SwedenBettor (Jul 21, 2008)

SwedenBettor said:
			
		

> Kalmar not to win against Malmo @2.30
> Aik to win against Ljung.....


LOST
LOST


----------

